# Lowrance x 135  DE Bedienungsanleitung



## bensherman (4. Februar 2015)

*Hallo,*

*habe mir ein Lowrance x 135 zugelegt. Leider ist nur eine Englische Bedienungsanleitung dabei.*

*Kann mir jemand helfen und mir sagen wo oder wie ich an eine Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung komme.*

*viele Grüße Conne 
*


----------



## Seewolf 01 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lowrance x 135  DE Bedienungsanleitung*

lade dir mal hier den Emulator runter und dann kannst 
du am PC üben.
Da kannst du auch das Menü von X 135 einstellen.
*http://www.lowrance.com/en-US/Support/Product-Emulators/
*


----------

